# Lumber Making



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*A "Mini" Series - up to present*

I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!

Inspired by Bob's forum topic post the other day on the craigslist cherry crotchwood, I took some pics of some crotchwood I cut in April…

A couple pictures of Madrone crotchwood with some scrappy spalted birch on top:

















Ash crotchwood (bottom) with some cherry boards on top:









The small Alaskan mill that bolts on to my 20" Husqvarna saw:









And, finally - here's the next crotchwood to be cut:









A major limb from this Cherry fell onto the house in a windstorm this past winter, so we've taken it down to what you see above. I should get to it sometime this summer!
I was really surprised with what the small milling attachment could do. Though it says you can cut up to 17" or so with a 20" saw, I found that you could practically double that figure by turning the corner at the end of the log, wedging your kerf, and coming up the other side! The Madrone crotch was approx. 28" wide.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje;
--well now you have my attention, nice spot of wood you have here!

I'm also interested on any information you have to add about the Alaskan mill and what type of chainsaw you are using….'ripping chain' and such….

Glad to see you taking to a blog story and I'll be reading, also great pictures!
Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Frank - I'm just using a little Husvarna 51, which is a 50cc saw or so. It's a little on the small side, but worked well. That is, it's not a V8 or a Harley! Also, I ground a crosscut chain (from 25-30 degrees) to rip (about 5 degrees) which did help speed up the cut, and just kept it sharp as needed. The ripping chain that you can buy, I believe has less cutters and therefore clears faster, but I didn't want to pay for that. Quite satisfied with the chain "conversion." And, a good way to get the most out of your chains!

The Alaskan mill was really easy to use. I didn't do anything more elaborate than screw a 2×4 to the logs to guide and get my first cut. Then smooth sailing from there. Anything that you were interested in particular with the mill attachment?


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


This is something I really want to do. I need to get a mill.

LJ is starting to drive me crazy. I keep seeing everyone doing interesting stuff, beautiful work, etc.. But there isn't enough time in the day. I need to pick a direction to go in.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Wow! Great story and great link! Thanks Dorje! I always wondered how you indexed the first cut with one of those.


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Awesome Dorje, that should make for a valuable project. So how does that tool work, can you post a pic?Milling is great, I love it. Another great feeling is when you choose a milled board(natural edge) and place it on a tablesaw and mill it to size. Every wood crafter should experience that.

Check out these mill manufacturers websites Bob. You wont be disapointed at all if you invest in a mill, at present time they pay for themselves. You can basicly get the grains you want with a little experience.
One master crafter said "if the front or face of your project isnt beautiful the whole thing is crap".
So you see, if you master the milling part you'll have the midas touch.

Norwood Sawmill, Timber Harvester Bandmill, Baker Sawmill, Enercraft, Mighty Mite, Quality, Turner, Timberking, Cook's, Kasco, J.C. Saws, T.A.Schmid, TimberWolf, Log Master, Boardmaster, Clarke, Morgan, Povlsen, Thomas, Cutting Edge, Meadows, Jonsered, Better Built and many others. Also, Woodmizer offers a re-sharp program for all manufactures 
of portable sawmills. These blades will increase performance. Call Woodmizer today!

Also: concider blade kerf and maintenance time, if you decide to buy.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Hi dorje:

I'm getting ready to drop a wild black cherry tree on my property.
I'll haul the logs to a local artisan mill. 
They charge $40 per hour for sawing and will even slice the branches and crotches.
I estimate that will cost me about 10 cents / bf.
I'll debark and dry the lumber in my solar kiln.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Dorje -

I agree with Bob - this is something I would love to do. I have a Stihl 032 with a 20" bar. After reading this I am wondering . . .

Very noce spot of wood. I am looking forward to see what your end up doing with all of that great looking timber!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Wonder no longer! - for the low, low price of… you too can…blah blah blah…

Thanks for your interest! I think it's a great thing to do for those of use without the space/time/money needed to mill really large logs. And then, even if you do have the space/time/money, it's still a great thing to do. My little venture in April was one of the most exciting days this spring. Opening up that crotchwood and checking out the figure while the log was still wet was amazing!

Not sure what this stock will become; perhaps small figured door panels, little cases, boxes, ? It also depends on how the wood dries. Not sure how it all will turn out. For example, the madrone has warped a lot already, mostly the board/s with and closest to the pith…

Any suggestions?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Let me clarify: Any suggestions on what to make? And actually, any suggestions on keeping boards from warping? I probably should have weighted the top down. Anything else?


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Dorje, I saw a city truck hauling a three huge sections of tree trunk to the dump this evening and was drooling. My wife even asked me if I wanted her to catch up with him to see if I could get them, but I declinded because the heat and humidity here is so gut wrenching. How thick did you cut your wood and I noticed that you didn't take the trouble of painting or sealing the ends, at least you didn't say you did. Are you afraid of loosing a lot of it to checking because of this?

Also, thanks for the info on the angle of the chain teeth grind. I've been wondering how that would work on my saw. I'll have to try it. ;^)


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Hey oscorner - I cut them all at 5/4" thick

I had already brushed the ends of the logs with a wax emulsion end sealer…so, not too worried about checking on the ends, but am worried about overall warp and cracking due to internal stresses, etc.

On Wednesday I saw the city arborists hauling off two truck loads of ash logs (12-15 logs a truck!) from a street near my house where they had to take down a bunch of mature trees due to safety concerns after a major windstorm last winter. Same ash as I cut but much much more! But - where would I put it, and I don't even like ash all that much!


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


warping issues…...I try to let logs dry outside for a while. I have a theory, harvest tree after fall and mill log in spring sell through summer and snore all winter.

Good luck!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Stingray - thanks for the feedback - I got these logs in winter, cut them in April, and they're drying outside this summer! Must be on the right track?


----------



## woodspar (Mar 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje,

Come on over to my back yard in Massachusetts. I have some oak trees I need to get down and I would like them quartersawn, please…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Sure, whenever…

Don't we wish we could cruise on over and mill some wood!


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


I don't know where I was, but I missed this blog earlier. This information on the Alaskan is just what I needed. Thanks Dorje for writing it up. I have requested a video copy in the mail, since I have dialup. So, I am hoping the folks selling the Alaskan will be able to send me one.

I have so much wood around me that is going to waste, everything from walnut, hackberry, cottonwood, cedar, locust, ash, oak, osage orange, etc. The ranchers hate trees, and if I would just take them, in most places I can have all I want. It is pushed up into huge piles, and then set to blaze a couple of years later. If I would just go get it, it will all be free to me. The problem is moving it and working it in loarge log form, and having the money to pay to have them milled. With the Alaskan, I can do it at my convenience, and at the tree site, moving boards instead of logs, which I can do. What a cool product. I have plenty of room for storing thousands of board feet of wood, just need the Alaskan now!

a much appreciative thanks,
Mark


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to check this out Mark…

With all the wood around you, it would be hard not to do something about that! You'll have to let us know if you add a chainsaw mill to your shop!

Are you thinking the small one or would you go for something bigger?


----------



## woodsloafer (Feb 8, 2008)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Dorje:

As a country boy who grew up with a sawmill in the family, I might be able to help you with the warping problem. First, make sure the place you stack the lumber is solid and flat, Second, for small or highly figured pieces, put sticker strips at least every foot, maybe closer. Third, be sure the strips on each layer are directly above the layer below. Fourth, put a layer of low-grade stuff as the top layer and weight it down with everythingyou can. We often used quite a few cement blocks, but anything heavy will do. If it can't move up and down, it can't warp.

Woodsloafer, Parkersburg, WV


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *A "Mini" Series - up to present*
> 
> I'm posting these pictures as a means to get bloggin'…and, because I'm interested in milling and drying lumber (on a scale that I can accommodate - in the backyard). I'm also brand new at it, so it's just fun to share! I would have liked to have photos or video of this 'small time' sawing in the backyard, but wasn't quite there yet!
> 
> ...


Woodsloafer -

Here's my latest stack.

Appreciate the support though!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*

Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.

I saw a craiglist post on the wood last week, didn't get there til today, but I sure was pleased to see four very large rounds that were too heavy to be taken by the firewood hoarders (I'm one of them - just not at present). Unfortunately, the rounds were only 16-17" in length, but 29-30" in diameter! I would have liked to have them 20" or so long, just for the added insurance of getting big bowl blanks out of these. I don't think these are going to chuck up all that well on my Jet mini lathe! But, by the time these are stable and ready to turn, I should have that bigger lathe - which one though? That's another story. Back to the WOOD!

Here's the truck back at home with the booty, half waxed - I think I got ten or so blanks, some of which I may divide into smaller blanks (after I took this shot, I peeled the bark off all the blanks in the process):









This chunk here is 16"x 27" - so I figure this will make a nice all heartwood bowl:









If you haven't seen the leaves and flowers of this tree, they're real interesting!

















Here's more info on Tulipwood, should you be interested:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liriodendron_tulipifera


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


We planted a Tulip Tree 2 years ago. No flowers yet. I'm so excited. Can't wait until it flowers. They say that it might have to be 7-10 years old before it flowers. We're getting closer.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


That's what I've heard with other Magnolias - 6-7 years as the minimum.


----------



## Sawhorse (Mar 30, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


Nice haul…


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


Hi Dorje,

It's a pretty sick bunch that looks at the back of a pick up truck, sees some firewood, and says ooh.

I'm really starting to worry about me now!

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


Good insight Lee. We all are a little *strange* at times


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


Nice haul Dorje.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


He's even gotten me salivating over logs. This greenwood turning is infectious.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


Yes, a little strange are we…


----------



## rondo (Aug 28, 2010)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


What a coincidence! I just loaded up my pickup this afternoon with tulip wood. I've befriended a tree cutter, who called today to tell me to get over to his woodlot before the stuff got split into firewood. Looks like it's going to be pretty nice, esp. if I can turn a few endgrain. Gotta admit, it's a shame to go over there and see oak, black walnut and redwood cut into firewood (the redwood was 6 ft in dia) The tulip wood was up to 30" dia x 24" long. With a few blocks as steps, I was able to get some 24" pieces, plus some smaller into my pickup. There's some interesting patterns there…


----------



## rondo (Aug 28, 2010)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


And Dorje, thanks for the background info. This is a new wood for me.


----------



## rondo (Aug 28, 2010)

Dorje said:


> *American Tulip Tree Bowl Blanks*
> 
> Today I had the good fortune of cutting up a bunch of American Tulip Tree bowl blanks. Called various things around here, such as Tulip Poplar, Tulipwood, Tulip Maple, this is supposed to be some good bowl turning material. It's really a Magnolia family tree - I think the biggest of the Magnolias, and it 's called Liriodendron tulipfera. I've really admired these trees when I've come across them around town for the past few years.
> 
> ...


@Doug Bordner: There's a problem with me turning green wood: At some point, someone's got to come pull me out of the shavings!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Maple in the works...*

Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?

I've already accepted and will now be responsible for removing the wood…

Only thing is…can I do it with my 20" 50cc chainsaw and "small" log mill? We'll see! It's going to be a lot of work for that little saw! probably not the smartest thing to do!

Will I have to hire a sawyer with a larger chainsaw mill? It's not accessible for a bandsaw mill to get to it - nor would it be easy to get the logs out - though maybe with a crane. Don't think I'd want to hire a crane.

Where will I air dry the flitches? I live in the city after all…

I may be getting in over my head here! But, how could I be reasonable at a time like this?

The tree will be down on Friday - I'll try to get some pictures this weekend…


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting, Dorje. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


I can feel your excitement!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


What a find! Maybe you could rent a bigger saw for an afternoon? I'm excited for you.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


ahh, nothing like the sound of free lumber in the morning!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Grate grab Dorje, Hope it doesn't become a nightmare.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Wow. I'm excited for you. Should be a fun adventure.


----------



## woodchips (Jul 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Dorje,
i think Douglas had a great idea with the saw rental idea. you can probably get a pretty large stihl for less than $50 a day, that would do the trick, more than likely.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Ahhhh! Right guys! I wasn't thinking of renting a large saw myself, but that's a really good idea., The only hitch/question is: would the rental outfits have the milling attachment? I'm guessing not, but I could call around. I've actually thought that my little mill might actually work okay on a bigger saw, just would be as safe with the nose of the bar sticking out beyond the mill - but my hunch is that I could get a way with it fairly safely.

I was only thinking that I should try to track down a sawyer for hire with the right equipment - but I really want to do this on my own (or with a friend of course!)...so appreciate the suggestion of rentng a saw.

Also, after this post I recalled that a friend has a 36" set-up -that hasn't been run in a few years to my knowledge - and I'm not sure he'd want to loan it to me, but won't hurt to ask.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


This would be a great think to start a blog on, the whole milling/drying process. Could you start a series on it and include lots of pictures to document the journey? Once in a while a prized tree falls near my place and I have never known what to do about it. Let us know what you learn.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Dorje, I'm not one-hundred percent sure of your mechanical capabilities (except that I'm sure they exceed my own).
Perhaps you could help your buddy fire his saw up and tune it a bit (I hope he drained it/used Stabil) in exchange for a loan of it's use. Just an angle… I know I am eternally grateful to my Good neighbor Tom (of my box post) for getting my little Homelite running again.

Can't wait to see the outcome here. I had to stop the truck on the way to work to look at the roadside log sections I saw the other day. Those boogers are heavy, not so sure they are Cottonwood anymore. Now they are quietly driving me crazy.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


I agree with Blake. I hope you blog this adventure.

Blake, also check out this blog

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Tikka/blog/series/150

Ron also mills his own lumber and is in Northern CA.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1632


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Could you find someone in your area that has a portable band saw sawmill that could come to your sight and saw the wood for you. You might find someone in the yellow pages under "sawmills". My 2 cents.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Go for it, Dorje! Can't ya just see some great projects in that chunk of wood ;^D


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Dorje: Call Woodmiser. They sometimes have and give out phone numbers of their customers who custom saw lumber. Having some who is knowledgeable might give you more wood to work with.

Around here is about $60.00 per hour. Plus any blades if they hit metal.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Wow! Lucky you… Good luck with it if I was closer I would help you just so you could get it.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Lot's of good suggestions everyone - I think I want to try to tackle this myself - somehow.

The location of the logs prevents getting a bandsaw mill to them and the size of the logs would make it really tricky to move them via ground. I called all the hardwood dealers around re: sawyers, and of course, no references. There was one fellow in the yellow pages who runs a band saw mill - we've exchanged some messages; I'd like to find out his take on what you do when the wood is up stairs and behind a house with not much room on either side. I think this particular job really calls for the versatility/portability of a chainsaw mill.

I called around and found that I can rent a saw with a 36" bar for $70/day. Seems okay, considering how much wood will be yielded (if all goes relatively well). The kicker is - no mill. That won't work. But I figure that the worst case scenario is use my 20" saw and see what happens. Second, use the 36" saw with my little milling attachment and see what happens.

Also, I called the friend that I know has the equipment - what it is for sure, who knows.

So, best case scenario at this point is: Friend lets me use his saw and mill, which I know is certainly larger than my own set-up!

Now, another factor is that the tree is coming down on my next door neighbor's (NDN) property, but the tree is owned by the neighbor two houses away. He's the fellow that told me I could have the wood. I spoke with my NDN this eve, who said that she is fine with it, and if it takes a few weeks, no big deal. We'll work it out. Can't underestimate the power of good neighbors!

Looking forward to Friday and this weekend. However, I have plans to do something about the table that is still in the shop unfinished, go to a woodworking show for a couple hours, and hopefully go get some walnut for an upcoming project…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


If the tree was damaged, necessitating it's removal I'll bet there is spalt. I'm gettin' goosebumps…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Well…

There are two main trunks from the ground. One of them has had major damage, it apparently has had two major limbs removed from the crotch. It only had one live limb, which was taken down on Monday. This section of trunk has ripples in it and because there was damage I was thinking there would be lots of spalt in it too. However, the arborist said that it was just rotten to its core and that I shouldn't think about wasting my time on it, but that I should focus on the healthier trunk, up to its crotch and beyond. Then my neighbor pointed out that the trunk with damage had been filled with concrete at one point to try to avoid further rot and decay…well, that sealed the deal…I wasn't gonna touch that trunk! It's too bad though, cause I really would have liked to see what's in there. I might get to/try to rescue a couple bowl blanks of the outer part of the trunk with obvious figure. I may not get to if he takes it away before I can get to it. So, I'm focused on the healthier trunk at this point!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Fight the good fight and let us know…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Will do…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


Dorje,
Just posted a major curbside find. Wish I could get some of this to you. More than enough for everyone of the turning ilk. Scoore!!!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple in the works...*
> 
> Well, just some text at this point - but I can't slow my heart rate down at the thought of what's happening next door. A major maple - which looks like it may have some serious figure - is coming down. I've been offered the bole (the main trunk from the base to the crotch), which is about 10-12 feet long, and a couple sections of major limbs from the crotch up a ways. The arborist says he'll need to cut the bole in two…I'd like it left as long as possible, but who am I to complain?
> 
> ...


I'm gonna track it down to check it out!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*The Maple has Landed!*

The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Huge!


----------



## Jojo (Jul 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Looks really promising, even if it doesn't really yield to wide slabs. I can see some Nakashima stuff coming out from it. Just work around the cracks and make them part of the design. If you can not hide them, highlight them!

In any case, keep us up to date, please.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


This will be fun to watch. Good luck, Dorje.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Yes. Lets see what comes of it!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Hi Dorje,

This should be interesting to watch. I admire your intentions. Good luck with it.

Lee


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


This should be a pretty exciting adventure.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Really cool. In addition to all of the wood for furnature, I see some nice pen blanks in that log….lol


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Looking good. This will be fun to watch this one.

Steve


----------



## Aubrey (Jul 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Dorje,

I cannot wait to see how you utilize your new treasure.

Once it is on the ground like this do you cut it up into boards immediately or do you have to wait a certain amount of time?

Once you cut it up will you kiln dry it or air dry it?

How long do you anticipate the air drying process to take if that is the route you go?

Sorry for my amateurish ignorance but I am very curious about this process.

My neighbor has a monster Mulberry he is mumbling about getting rid of. I don't know if that wood is worth doing anything with or not. I have turned a couple of pieces of it on the lathe and it has an interesting grain and color pattern.

I do know for sure that it makes for some loud, crackling, popping firewood.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


More roadside logs spotted in Omaha. But even sectioned they are too big for me without a cant hook, peavey etc. Might have to recruit my stepson. I admire your chutzpah, Dorje. Go get 'em.

Aubrey, I have been guilty of googling Mulberry lumber, as it can be quite lovely. Hope you are able to score as well.


----------



## Dale_R (Sep 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


let's see. How many small boxes can you make out of a maple tree?

DaLE


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


I can't wait to see the lumber you get out of this. If nothing else, you will have a supply of maple pen blanks for life!!!


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Wow, that's an impressive log. I'm drooling and it's not even in my own country. What a venture!


----------



## Steffen (May 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


when did you want me to come pick up some lumber…lol.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Thanks for all the comments - appreciated.

Aubrey - cutting it as soon as possible would be good, but I'll have to wait a bit until I get to it. Also, I should have gone over this weekend and painted the ends of the log to avoid splitting, but I'm not too worried about a little loss at this point, so I'll just do what I can do, when I can do it! Can you tell I'm not putting too much pressure on myself?

Re: the drying process…I'll air dry it for a year or so, then possibly rent kiln time, depending on how much I value or want to use the wood at that point. If I don't kiln dry it, I'll bring it inside to acclimate to a indoor environ for another 6 months to a year before using it. Basically, I need to gradually reduce the moisture content to 8-10% over the next couple years. Also, air drying is just one step in the process, versus an either/or kind of thing…

Mulberry - I don't know much about it, but sounds interesting!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


oh right! UPDATE:

When I finally got a hold of my friend, with a larger saw than my own and an Alaskan milling attachment, and asked if I could borrow his set-up, he said, "Sure." Just like that! He should be bringing it into town this week!

This was my "best case scenario."


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


nice friend!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *The Maple has Landed!*
> 
> The remainder of the maple came down today and I got a shot of the main trunk section that I plan to mill. It's definitely going to be spalted throughout. This bole is 35-40" in diameter and the arborist was able to leave it intact from base to crotch! It's 11' long. It's partially cracked on the side you can't see and does have some splitting, so it probably won't yield wide boards. I think it is sound enough to go through with this venture. The other main trunk section that you can see on the right in the picture was just too rotten to even think about milling…


Ready, Set, Go.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*

Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.

I may not realistically get to the cutting stage for another week or two, but the excitement has not passed. I'm looking forward to it…just need to find a whole day that I can take to work on this…and those are rare! I'm also working on a bed frame - so there's gonna be some juggling of time and resources around here!

Also, I may look into getting a ripping chain for this set up in the interim. Also, I'd like to record (video) some of the milling process if possible - for the fun of it. Not sure if I'll be able to swing that though!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Good tool. Keep us in the loop


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


I am excited to see this in action! I have always wondered about these.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun to me, Free wood and all it takes is some elbow grease and time - gotta love it!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


one step closer… yah, pretty exciting


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


I got one of those little jobs that you set on a 2×4 or 2×6 but have never tried it out but plan to. I loaned it out to a friend who lives up north and he's a truck driver, so the last time I saw him I told him to bring it back cause I wanted to try it out. It looks like it will work, but also looks very labor intensive. Hope yours isn't. Can't wait to see yours in action. mike


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Stihl Rocks!

Singing like the little guy in the Geico commercial: "It's my birthday, new Stihl chainsaw and Alaskan mill, it's my birthday… "  I have three Stihl chainsaws - an 026 with a 20" bar and an 066 with 32" and 48" bars (petrol versions) and and E-220 with 20" and 32" bars (top of the line electric) and love them all.

I've used Alaskan mills before and I can tell you that they do indeed work and will produce all of the lumber you care to cut. It's physically challenging work, but then using an 066 all day long with a 48" bar will *redefine * your idea of hard work, especially when its 105 degrees outside with 100% humidity and you're wearing full surround chainsaw chaps cutting in full sun. :-o

I have a friend with an 090 that has a 72" bar mounted and I've used that many times as well. Every time I do, I wish I looked more like Popeye or maybe "Arnold" the Governor of California. Massive forearms really help when the bar is six feet long…

You're going to making some really nice lumber with that rig, just don't forget to cut some thicker slabs for bowl blanks…  Remember, a bowl a day keeps the doctor away! Take care and all the best to you and yours!

Steve Russell
EWW, WVP, EWWFS
The Woodlands, Texas


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Yep, we're all waiting with bated breathe.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Dorje,

Let me know if you need any help. I've never milled any logs before, but if you need muscle moving the logs around I have that .


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Dorje, Good luck with that Big log I am *seriously envious* - I would suggest getting it onto flat and level ground before you start to mill it - it will save you a grate deal of trouble and increase the safety tremendously.

If you can get an extra pair or 2 pairs of hands take them with you - it is a lot of log to roll on your own.
I really look forward to seeing the progress and the end results. I should be starting my lumber cutting again in the next couple of weeks - the ground is now frozen, so it is time to harvest the trees.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


Likes like loads of fun to me also. And alot of hard work, but the what isn't.

I want to see how this works out for you.

Lee


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


That is a sweet set up.
Why the long bar for the Mill?
I didn't think the 046 could cut that wide.

Bob


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


I'm a Stihl Man too!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Saw and Milling Attachment Procured*
> 
> Another step in the process: I was able to get out and pick up the saw, a Stihl 046, and the 36" Alaskan mill.
> 
> ...


I just got a call from the friend that owns this set-up…he asked if I might want to buy it!

I just may have to do that! If I can scrape up the funds!

Mike - I'll send you a PM so we can get in touch. The more the merrier!

Bob - can you clarify your question on the long bar…do you mean on the saw or on the mill itself? I think the bar on the saw is a 32" - may be it's max…I have to do more research…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*

Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…










After talking the plan of attack out for awhile, we determined that we'd halve the 35-40" diameter log in two, prop 'em up on edge to mill them. Our reason was simple: the saw, with the 36" bar and 36" milling attachment, would only give us around a 30" wide maximum cut. So, this log was just a bit too big for the equipment. Not to worry…we sliced through the log freehand and and used our sheer brawn to stand the first half up on edge!

A short video of the end of that cut:

Here's what we saw when we opened it up…










and



















MORE TO COME!!!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Hmmm…got the video to blip.tv, copied and pasted the code in the blog, but I don't see the video! Anyone?


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


It is working now!

Great job Dorje!

David


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Hey Dorje.. it was not working in the Firefox.. I've fixed it.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


okay - see it in FF and IE now, thanks!!! Thanks Martin…And special thanks to David for "being there" to support this video blogging effort…Let's move on with the show!


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Show must go on!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Beautiful Spalted Maple!!! Send me a Chunk!


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Ooooooo.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


I think the LJ's all need a napkin to wipe their chins!!


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


There has to be a slab table in there! 
What about book matching the two sides of the cant.
I have to speak now before you cut it any more.

Bob


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Dorje;

Great job!!

It's always exciting to split a log and find treasure within.

Your going to have some really beautiful wood for your projects for qiuite some time.

Looks well worth the effort.

Lee


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


That is so cool. I really need to find a friend with a big tree in his backyard. . . . that I can have.

Good luck with all the wood.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Oh man, that is gonna make something nice, to say the least!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


More videos to come! This was my first shot at it…there are others to post as well…in installments!

Bob - OH…It's BEEN cut!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Wow, you got that posted quickly! I was beat when I got home. I only had enough energy to have a beer and watch a little TV .


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Dorje, what a great looking piece of wood! Man what a find.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Great shots of the log. A beautiful find.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


If you find a friend with a big tree in the back yard, make sure he's got a strong back to help you with it. Great shots and video, Dorje!


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Some nice looking spalting there…..a Thanksgiving treat.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful hunk of wood. Now I understand why lumber is so expensive - it's a lof of work.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Maple Milling - Initial Halving Cut*
> 
> Well, today was the day that fellow LJ, Mike Lingenfelter, and I got to the milling of that maple log in the next door neighbor's yard…
> 
> ...


Dorje, I'm just getting caught up on your blog. The spalting is great! Lucky guy…


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*The First Slabbing Cut*

*On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
.
.
.
.


















.
.
.
.
.

*Once we put the harness on the saw and set our depth to clear the screws holding the guide board to the log we were ready to roll…*
.
.
.
.









.
.
.
.
.
*Here's a short video of the end of that cut…*
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
*MORE TO COME!*
.
.
.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Holy smokes that looks fun


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje -

Another great blog entry and video!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Wow, that is neat. Thanks for the update - looking forward to seeing the progress and more importantly the finished product.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Great.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Very neat Dorje!

Thanks for posting.

Lee


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje,

This is pretty neat.

Wanted to ask, where did you get the chainsaw mill? How long did it take to cut a slab once you set up the fence and mounted the saw to the harness?

The reason I am asking is because I may have several fair size alders (one may be 24-30" in diameter) that need to come cut down in the near future.

Dalec


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


yah… when our maple is ready to come down, we are going to have to get our hands on such a setup so it doesn't go towards firewood this time.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dale and Deb - you can get the chainsaw milling attachments at Granberg Intl., the manufacturer of the mill and ther items. Lee Valley also sells some of their products. i just looked for them and couldn't find them there though…(they always were hard to find on that site).

The cuts didn't take terribly long, a few minutes each. Longer on the boards with more mass and density. This maple was on it's way out, so it didn't have the integrity that a solid green/wet maple would have. I think that saved us some time. I've heard that on big logs, where you're cutting full width, the cuts can take 10-15 minutes a piece. With the time factor in mind, I decided to cut everything to 2-3/8ths to get a little over 8/4 stock and to save time cutting. Softwood cuts a heck of a lot faster than hardwood too…


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje, Thanks for the info.

I am thinking there is an off chance that I may be able to have access to those alders. If so, I would not mind having the option to mill the logs. Very unlikely that I will be getting into the milling business. Do you know if this equipment can be rented? I should be able to use my Brother's chainsaw. I do not know how long his chainsaw bar is nor the size of his chainsaw.

Dalec


----------



## schroeder (Feb 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje - Looks like great fun & Very nice looking wood! - Whats the angle your putting on the teeth? (if any) - I've read that 10 degrees is the optimum - your thoughts?


----------



## Paul (Mar 13, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje -

What do you hope to make from the lumber? The spalting will be striking, I'm sure. But my gut feeling would have been to avoid that log. The bark shows a lot of twisting (maybe that's why you chose it?) and won't that internal wood tension reveal itself in twisted boards as it dries? Or since the log is at this stage of decay, there's different dynamics in drying?

I'm a pure novice on this subject, but I took a short tour in the woods with a chairmaker once. He pointed out how the bark reveals - or at least gives clues - to the nature of the grain within. He told us to look for straight bark pattern up the length of the trunk for green riving of straight grain chair parts within the log. The additional mental note I took was the same for milling boards - if and when, someday.


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Dorje, 
Thanks for this series of posts, I am looking forward to the additional ones. I have been pushing around the idea of milling some wood for a while. May start to consider it more seriously.

Great looking wood.

CtL


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Wow, that is a cool and dangerous looking rig! I wish I did that to my white oak I took down this summer..would have made some great boards!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


*schroeder* - On my little 20" saw, I filed a standard chain to 10 degrees to rip and it worked great. For this set-up I bought a ripping chain from Granberg (the manufacturer of the mill). The configuration of the teeth is pretty interesting:










Although they have different angles in the photo, all the teeth seemed to be ground at 10 degrees…

When we sharpened it up, we put 10 on the clearing cutters and 15degrees on the scoring cutters.

*Paul* - When I first saw the log, I was on the fence, but I knew there was going to be some really interesting patterns within and wanted to go ahead and mill it, primarily for the experience. So, I just went for it. I've heard/read the same types of things re: reading the bark and what have you. I did in part want to open it up becasue of how interesting the bark looked - much of it is rather burl-esque. I do think that this lumber will dry fairly well. Much of the heart is fairly dry, so I think there will be less stresses working against each other. Also, I cut it a bit thick to be on the safe side too. RE: What I'll so with it…I consider this picture wood, or wood that tells some kind of story and would need to be framed for doors or used and shaped for solid doors. Others may like tables of this stuff…who knows! Many possibilities. I'll have a while yet before it's useable, so I'll let my imagination go for awhile.

*Chris and Brad* - Milling is really a blast and a great thing to do as an alternate to work!

Thanks everyone for your comments!


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The First Slabbing Cut*
> 
> *On the same cold, crisp, gorgeous day in Sunny Seattle…the next thing we did was mount a 2×12x12 to the top of the 1st half of the maple log as a guide board to establish our first flat face from which we could continue to cut with just the chainsaw mill. The 2×12 had 2×2 runners screwed on to it to keep it flat and a wee bit more ridgid. One hooked over the edge, while the other was inset a few inches to "shim" the board to "level" it out (all things being relative). You can't see this one in the photos.*
> .
> ...


Ahhh. Expending energy and building up a sweat is not work if it is fun!

I always enjoy seeing what other people's creativity brings. I'm looking forward to seeing a project from this non-work in a year or so.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*

*After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
*After a few cuts we hit a nail…pulled the saw out and cut from the other end…chipped a tooth but nothing really terrible; the chain was still relatively sharp, so we continued to cut!*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*Here's the spalting a bit closer up…it gets even better in the 2nd half!...
.
.
.
.









.
.
.
.
A bookmatch shot for fun…
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
MORE TO COME!
.
.
.
.
Sorry to string it out, but it takes a while to upload everything and put the blog together, with only so much time on my hands…Thanks for checking this out!**


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Hot Dog! That is some splendid timber. Wanna trade a little for clear tiger? ;^D


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


yep- shall we wait til it dries though?!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Looks like the video isn't playing for me. You might want to check that, unless it's working for other people.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


I just PMed Martin for help…I've followed the same procedures as the others so not sure what's up…hopefully we'll get it cleared up soon…'cause this one features…YOU!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


I think I figured out what was happening…check it out now…I just love the roar of that saw!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Great wood. Nice job on the cutting. Yes all local trees have nails. I know Dad put a 24" bolt through a walnut tree that split. That would mess up a blade.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Dorje -

That wood is incredible! Looking forward to see what you end up making with your treasure.

David


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Dorje you should have some real fun with that wood, or should I say you and Mike will have some real fun. If you find yourself in a jam and don't have enough space to store it all, I'll be glad to store some for you )


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Rome wasn't built in a day, we can wait! Some T.V. shows make you wait a week to see what happens next. LOL

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Don't point him to Gizmodyne. We'll have pictures of wood drying, next.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


I'm enjoying the "piece at a time" .... (I think Dusty started this-we like suspense!)


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


THAT is some really interesting wood. Lucky that wasn't a 12 inch spike.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Huge book matched pieces..I smell a beautiful tabletop!


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Gettin' better everyday!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


I'm with Brad and Tom Angle. There's gotta be a table top in there somewhere. I hope it does dry without any twist or unmanageable warp. Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Great series and great teamwork. Keep on b-loggin'


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


This is sooo cool to watch. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Dorje,
Thanks for this. Lots of fun to watch. (Lots of work for you.)

Steve


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Dorje,
Are you slabbing it all to lumber? Dividing any up as bowl blanks? You've got some major Nakashima tables going there!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


I have a bunch of bowl blanks from this tree already,










and more from the milling process…

Other than that, it's all been slabbed into lumber!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Nakashima style tables - well, maybe! Definitely some live edge forms!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


What would the shipping cost to Michigan be? That is some beautiful maple Dorje. You lucky dog. mike


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Continuing the First Half - Hit a Nail.*
> 
> *After the slabbing cut, we continued to cut the first half of the log. Here's a short video of Mike on the saw…*
> .
> ...


Really unique wood you got there Dorje. Thanks for the video!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*The Second Half*

*At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
*At some point after the next few cuts we hit our 3rd and 4th nails within the same board:*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*But, look what we have here!*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*Here's a shot of the "scene" at this point (there's a few board feet of sawdust):*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*We'll finish up the sawing in the next installment…We uncovered a real gem just a bit deeper in this half of the log! - MORE TO COME!...*


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Why aren't you guys using a metal detector?

Bob


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


newbies…and don't own one -

yet?

I was really surprised that the chain didn't suffer too badly…nothing a chain sharpening of five passes or so couldn't solve.


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Do you have a metal detector to use???


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


You guys are going to have some beautiful wood. With all of the work already put in and the work still to come - it won't be free wood, but Wow should make some great projects.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Go git 'em boys!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


gorgeous wood indeed… makes it all worth while, doesn't it ..


----------



## shaun (Sep 16, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Dorje - This has been cool to watch. That's a pretty sweet rig you guys have got there.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Hi Dorje,

The owner of Hearne Hardwoods is a friend of mine. He won't consider cutting a tree from a neighborhood due to the potential of finding nails, and he does have a metal detector. People are always posting lost dog flyers on trees with 60 penny nails.

I guess the cost of one of his blades is somewhat higher than your's.

I don't know what the odds of finding spalted lumber like that is, but you sure hit the jackpot with this one!

Lee


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


No kidding. That's some beautiful wood. At least the resale value of the wood will allow ya to buy a new chain…and a metal detector too!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


That is some beautful wood. Those nails are why the sawyers won't touch urban wood. You are doing a great job keep it up.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Thanks y'all - I knew going into this, that there would be great potential of hitting some nails…but, because this tree was off the road and behind houses, I figured it wouldn't be covered in 'em! I think we got really lucky, to run into only 4 nails in this thing. And, don't you worry…when it comes time to cut this on the bandsaw/tablesaw, a metal detector will be at the ready…Who knows what we missed!

I'll try to post the last installment tonight or tomorrow!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Dorje,

I got some Black Walnut from behind a house that had been cut down and had the lagrer pieces slabed and then slabed some of the smaller pieces myself. I ran across a pulley that was inbedded in one piece. It was about 1/3rd or the way in the log. I now have a metal detector….


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Oh my word - must have forgotten the laundry!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Beautiful wood. I remember hearing a story of a guy had a tree like you have and he cut the wood into 12 X 12" blocks about 3 " thick. He stacked it all in his pickup and went to the parking lot at Woodcraft. He sold every bit of it to people walking in and out of woodcraft.

I assume he was not a woodworker but a wood sawyer.


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *The Second Half*
> 
> *At the end of this short video you'll see me look up at Mike. If you listen closely you can hear the saw hit some more metal…*
> .
> ...


Karson - the story sounds very plausible! Just wait til you see the other patterns in here! I'll have to post the next installment! I think I can work on that NOW!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*

*Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
*This board turned out to have some really interesting spalting…*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*And, upon closer examination:*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*One with our stacks:*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*And our final parting shot! *
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*This concludes the milling process. What a blessing it was to have Mike's support in this process. I can thank LJ for that! And a HUGE thanks to Mike directly! That was a lot of fun last Wednesday. Just amazing what can come from this place.*
.
.
.
.
*The lumber sat for a day (Thanksgiving) before heading to its resting place where it will air dry for a year or so - probably through next summer at the very minimum. I'll post the stacking and stickering process in the next installment. Sawdust2 will surely enjoy the pictures of the lumber drying…very Zen.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Great Job. Congratulation on your find. I'm glad that you accepted the log and didn't let it go to a landfill


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Very nice score. That wood is a treasure.

Bob


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Man, that is truly beautiful. And to think the spalting is just the result of fungi living and dying, doing what they do in a seemingly random way. By uncovering these planks another wonder that would have wound up in the ground or ground into mulch gets to be viewed and marveled at. And then your artistry and efforts will give that old maple new life again as a treasured box or table or…
Now that's Zen.
Thanks for sharing this huge undertaking with your fellow LJs. Great blog, Dorje.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Wow, that is some beautiful stuff you got there. Nature at it's best.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


On closer examination is that a dog's head in the second picture?

Can you put a slab or two inside to dry so we don't have to wait so long to see what you do with this treasure?


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Wow! That is spectacular wood. Can I have some?


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


My, my, you did find a treasure, didn't you? Carleen spotted a slab of 6/4 spalted and thought it would make a neat table It was about 36 by 18. the wanted $300 for it. I guess we'll just have to wait to see it when it is dry. Better store it inside, it'll never dry in Seattle. On second thought maybe you'd better bring it down here to the desert. It would dry a lot quicker. LOL


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Great blog and great find. Amazing what is out there that would have become firewood.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Wow, awesome. You lucky, lucky dog


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


buteefull


----------



## CutNRun (Nov 14, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


You know, I live just north of Seattle and have LOTS of room to store and season wood at my work place. If you run out of space, please feel free to give me a call - there might be a slight wood storage surcharge, payable in spalted lumber only ;-)


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Great job you two.. Nice save and best of luck with the woods future.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Great lumber Dorje, You truely are blessed to find this motherload. mike


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Beautiful wood!


----------



## gman (Apr 5, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Great looking wood Dorje! Thank you for taking the time to share this with everyone. I've found it very interesting.


----------



## DrSawdust (Mar 7, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Thank you sooo much for sharing this experience with us. I have mentioned it to some friends at work and they are interested in going through the process. One of them has a couple of oak logs on the ground. Well see if we find any time to actually get them cut up.

Awesome find . . . That's what good neighbors are all about.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


What a treasure!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Wow! There's something special in that wood!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Thanks all, for taking the time to check this out!


----------



## SteveRussell (Jul 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Hello Dorje,

All I can say is WOW, you rock man…  What a beautiful spalted log! Figure like that is hard to come by and it looks like you've got lots of it. Since I'm a woodturner, I can see lots of beautiful bowls, platters and hollow forms in that log. Hopefully, you saved a few pieces to feed your lathe!  Let us know what becomes of this magnificent tree. Take care and best wishes to you and yours!

Steve Russell
EWW, WVP, EWWFS
The Woodlands, Texas


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Nice blog. Thanks for sharing the process and the great spalted wood.


----------



## BlueStingrayBoots (Jun 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


After all the work, doesnt your back hurt?....after looking at all the beautiful slab blanks and the memories of the of all the hard work, was it worth it?

HeeeeoYaaaa!

I cant get enough of milling. I found a huge lying pine today: ) BSB


----------



## YorkshireStewart (Sep 20, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


You look like a happy man in that last picture Dorje. It's not surprising having seen what Mother Nature presented you with. Real treasure!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Milling the Maple Finale - and - Lookie What We Found*
> 
> *Here's a little more 'milling around' for fun:*
> .
> ...


Steve - I did save quite a bit of stock for bowls…nothing to worry about there!

Stingray - Absolutely worth it. Back hurt more after moving and stacking it than the sawing day - but Mike and I alternated sawing so we saved ourselves a bit of pain there…

Stewart - me, Happy? mm-hmmm…

F.Luna - I can't imagine that either - just not right! The maple is western big leaf, which is "soft" maple, similar in hardness to cherry - and that's when it's not spalted. So, not workbench material - of the hard as rock variety - like yours!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

*Gettin' It Stacked*

*Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)

...I set up a level 'foundation' for the lumber stack. Made sure it was up off the ground and spaced the beams just under 2ft apart:*
.
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.*
Here's a couple shots of the progress. My wife helped me haul the lumber to it's resting place and helped to stack and sticker the pile. We used 3/4" stickers spaced in line with the beams underneath:*
.
.
.
.
















.
.
.
.
*Here we have the complete stack:*
.
.
.
.
















.
.
.
.
*All topped off with progressively narrower 2x stock to provide some pitch for good run off, corrugated roofing material, and some solid concrete blocks to weight the whole thing down and provide a bit of restraint to limit movement:*
.
.
.
.








.
.
.
.
*All in all, we have a few hundred board feet of lumber here…we'll see how it dries! We'll give it through next summer.

That's all folks!*


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Neat that Erika doesn't mind helping you with this. On top of getting you the lathe. You're a lucky duck, Podna! 
Of course Pam (my missus) never gets to put her car in the garage, got me a bandsaw for Xmas one year, shares her Blick art supplies discount card with me and knows all of my LJ buds by name (and never complains about the endless wood blather). *Hat's off to our LJ spouses!*

Thanks again, Dorje for a wonderful blog.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Great blog Dorje and like Douglas said - Hats off to the spouses for being so understanding. I am anxious to see what your lovely stack of wood becomes in the future. You are one lucky man.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Very handswome stack of wood there Dorje. It's a whole lot of work to get to that stage. I have my fingers crossed for you the the air drying is kind to you and you have workable lumber soon.

Cheers
Bob


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


There was a lot of heavy lifting in getting to this place. What an adventure for Mike and you. I am looking forward to seeing projects made from this lumber.

Congratulations

Dalec


----------



## MarkM (Sep 9, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Great blog Dorje, and handsome wood to boot! Can't wait to see what projects you have in store for us come next summer.


----------



## rjack (Nov 5, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


It must be very gratifying to mill your own lumber! Are you planning to make periodic measurements of the moisture content with a meter? I would be curious to see a chart of monthly readings to see how moisture changes over time.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Pretty work, Dorje. I agree about understanding wives. It will be interesting to see how this drys in Seattle.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Nice stacking, sorry I wasn't there to help. I can't wait to see some it milled up and put to use. Speaking of supporting wives, I have a great one too . Lucking for me she also had a hobby she is passionate about, so she understands.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see what you make from it Dorje. Thanks for a great blog.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Cool blog…next time I take a tree down in my yard I'm going to look in the phone book for a person to mill me some lumber on site! So you dont cover that stack with anything? You must live in a warm climate..I could never do that here in Connecticut..I would have to find a barn or something to store it in.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Great job Dorje!

Very good job of stacking the wood. I been told by my buddy Rick Hearne, (Hearne Hardwoods), one year per one inch in thickness.

Have you checked the moisture content of the wood yet. It would be inteeresting to see a chart on the staring numbers, and then a mionthly check on it to see how quickly it dries. (or slowly)

Again nice post. Beautiful wood stash.

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


I like Lee's idea about a running tab on the moisture content. After all, waiting for wood to dry is just as boring as waiting for glue to dry but taking a lot longer.
This way, every month we can ponder the next months moisture reading. And then check the Seattle weather and postulate what the next month's reading will be. and then we can have a monthly lottery to see who will come the closest the next month.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Great progress. I think I remember that you said that you cut it about 2.5" so It's going to take a couple of years to dry unless you want to do some wet turnings. get a moisture meter because with that kind of thickness you'll need to get the correct moisture before you start working it.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


I agree with Sawdust2. the closest guess get a plank of your wood. After 24 months, you might have the stickers left.


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


It's been a nice process to follow, Dorje. Like others have said, you're a lucky man.

I'm kinda with Karson on the time line. I've never done it but what I've read makes me think a year might not be enough time to come to a workable moisture content. What is the average humidity in your area?


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying everyone's feedback…the wood was cut to 2 and 3/8ths (good memory Karson!), so it is on the thicker side, but much of the wood was relatively 'dry' (not really dry though) because it was already dead. Fortunately, it still has good density. It is still holding more water than what the outdoor equilibrium moisture content (EMC) is right now (i.e, about 15-16% in these parts of the pacific northwest - down to 12%ish in the summer). So…there are just bands of living wood that are totally green throughout each of the slabs. It may very well take longer than through next summer…we'll have to wait and see. Though I like the idea of charting it, I realistically won't do it with this batch. Also, I'm not in any hurry. Whatever it takes is fine. I'll probably want to invest in a good moisture meter (been on the list a looooong time) come summer to get a better read on things. For now…it's wet, and will stay that way until things dry up a bit around here - spring. When the wood gets to EMC or there abouts I'll bring it indoors, where it may take another year to stabilize to indoor EMC which is typically around 9-10% around here.


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Dorje, A great blog. just watched it today for the first time. I really enjoyed your journey from start to finish. I am looking forward to seeing what you turn this stack into.
God bless


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to check it out Gene!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Great update.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


What a process. I, too, am looking forward to the projects that start coming in a year or so.


----------



## KevinHuber (Jul 25, 2007)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


I know it hasn't been a year yet, but surely you have at least looked at the wood.

How is it drying? Much cracking or warping?


----------



## Frustrator (Jul 12, 2015)

Dorje said:


> *Gettin' It Stacked*
> 
> *Last step in the process (well not the last - but close to it - still have to get back over there and paint, or otherwise seal the endgrain, which hasn't done much in the way of checking with all the freezing temps and the moisture we've been getting)
> 
> ...


Reading this blog a few years later makes me wonder how it ended? Still stacked somewhere?


----------

